# FITS: Overclock/Underclock and Chill Competition



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok heres the scoop guys....

I came up with an idea to make this a fun little competition for everyone. I also found a way to make it somewhat more fair to everyone.

*Comp 1: This is an Underclock/Overclock Competition. The idea is to show the biggest improvement compared to everyone else.*

Underclock your PC to its lowest and *post a 3dmark 06 Screenshot with gpuz, cpuz and your name* then....

Overclock your PC to its highest and *post another 3dmark 06 Screenshot with gpuz, cpuz and your name.*

the person with the biggest change in score will win something from Fits prize closet.


now some rules are...

must be the same machine with the same hardware
machine must be stable enough to run the benchmark and obtain the screenshot with the required info
photoshoping will disqualify you permanently. i DO know how to spot a 'shop


*Comp 2 is what i call a "Chill" comp.*

the idea here is use whatever you may have to obtain a valid "HwMonitor" screenshot of your cpu running the lowest possible temperature. 

requirements for entries in this comp are...

Must post a valid screenshot with "HwMonitor" showing your cpu temp.
you must also provide a picture of how you got the temperature(your setup) and a brief description of what you did.

*extreme cooling devices like phase change, dry ice, and liquid nitrogen will not be accepted. i know the reasonable temperature range thats attainable with non-extreme cooling setups and cold air so dont try to pull a fast one with LN2 and say "its cold out today"*



*
SOFTWARE:*
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php
http://www.futuremark.com/


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 9, 2009)

It's about 5degrees out today.  I could probly set my air cooled rig outside and get dry ice temps.  

Bump for good fun!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> It's about 5degrees out today.  I could probly set my air cooled rig outside and get dry ice temps.
> 
> Bump for good fun!



doooo et!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm out of the chilled competition, screw that.  No chance here in FLA


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm out of the chilled competition, screw that.  No chance here in FLA



turn your ac all the way down


----------



## ChrisHansen (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not sure about the undervolt competition , you have to undervolt your cpu as low as possible or what?

edit nvm i understand it now lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

underclock. lower your multi and fsb/qpi


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 9, 2009)

I can easily do the undervolt competition. My Crosshair III Formula came with a license for '06 Advanced.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 9, 2009)

I want to run my PC outside tonight and see what temps I get.  I'll even stress test it to see if it keeps a low threshold of min/max temp range.

bear in mind it is 8 degrees atm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I want to run my PC outside tonight and see what temps I get.  I'll even stress test it to see if it keeps a low threshold of min/max temp range.
> 
> bear in mind it is 8 degrees atm.



how much snow you get? we have about 5" up here.


----------



## ChrisHansen (Dec 9, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=873612







 this is a start...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

you need to post a screenshot with the proper info though. check the 1st post.

looks like a good OC though


----------



## ChrisHansen (Dec 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you need to post a screenshot with the proper info though. check the 1st post.
> 
> looks like a good OC though



i know but i just begun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Do we underclock the video cards too?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 9, 2009)

Fun Idea i can't wait to see some results...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

sure why not. that will lower your score even more.

i didnt want to put all the "how to's" in here because i wanted to see how creative ppl get.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how much snow you get? we have about 5" up here.



Not much snow down here, but we got mostly rainy mix all day yesterday.  Lawrence has 1' + in some places.

I'm interested to see what temps I could get from running it outside.  I think I'll try it in the garage 1st, its 40 degrees in there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Guess I'm a bit creative


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 9, 2009)

Your a freakin Chicken Patty, how creative are you?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 9, 2009)

Preliminary underclock (GFX still OC'd).






Sorry I forgot to put my name in there. I will get it in the next round.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jmcslob Underclock final Attempt




Jmcslob Overclock First Attempt




So Far a 2.7ghz diff in clocks my goal is to match my stock speeds @2.8ghz total diff
   I met my personal goal on my second OC


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 9, 2009)

Total Underclock:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

guess i need to try a little harder lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 9, 2009)

subscribed and good idea on this contest!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

everyone needs to keep track of their own high and low for now until i get a chart together. please bear with me as im trying to line up some more prizes.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the sound of competition.  I'll give the 3D 06 one a go soon.  However here in Australia it is way to hot to even have a shot at the chilled competition.

Can I use my current best 3D 06 score and now just under clock the system?


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 10, 2009)

I need to drag my system outside tonight. Suppose to be temps of -10F without any wind chill.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2009)

shit its -22f WC here!!!


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 10, 2009)

How will the 3dmark06 thing be judged? Max score - min score or max score as a percentage of min score (eg - max score 1100% of min score or something)
I'm hoping for the latter, otherwise there's a sad inevitability that someone with 2 watercooled 5970s and an i7 at 4.5Ghz or more will come in and post a 3dmark score of say 40k and wipe us all out.

On an entirely different point - I at least solidly matched your GTX 295 with a single 5850 on the reference cooler 





It has an awful lot more to give, just wait  Gonna lock the fan at 100% and go for 1.3v/1000Mhz Core

Edit: forgot Gpu-z in the first run, so thought I'd get another one with 1000Mhz on tap:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2009)

it will be based on MIN <-> difference.

you cannot get a 295 to perform lower than a certain point even after underclocking it. i know the bigger cards have a better chance of winning but not everyone has them and the ppl with them may not even enter. 

im pulling 32k in 06 with a single 295 right now but im on an old cpu. new one will do 5ghz...


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 10, 2009)

what if it really was cold out ! **ahem pulls his dry ice pot out** just kidding lmao


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2009)

phil.... im watchin you...

hahahahaha


----------



## Asylum (Dec 10, 2009)

I can do a under and over clocked but not cold enough here to do a cold test yet.
Ill see what i can come up with.
Nice thread fits.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is my lowest 3dmark06 score of about 9,000 marks 
1.6Ghz quad 400Mhz ram, and clocks that are lower then a 8400gs's




Today i got a new Bench record thanks to a push by this thread(ill be posting it on hwbot.org for having one of the highest with my card)
756/1512/1242 and 4.35Ghz at 1.488volts benchable and i belive rock stable. Thats a little increase haahahaah 
21825 even sounds sexy  for q9550+ddr2//1x GTX260 setup  with a Corsair H50 p&p


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 10, 2009)

A small hint to you AMD Folks, 
Once you hit the Bottom in your Bios Check AOD you may still be able to Cut that Low in Half


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 10, 2009)

Preliminary OC:


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 10, 2009)

I am so in. Does the 3DMark06 version have to be the full version? I haven't got any money to pay for the full version at the moment. 

Ok, here's the lowest settings I could run;
CPU was running at 1.2 GHz (200x6), RAM was DDR2-400 6-10-10-30, and the GPU (poor thing) I managed to get down to 100 MHz core  and 575 MHz RAM.




End result, 2517 3DMarks. I'm guessing thats bad. 

And here's the highest that I was able to get;
CPU was running at 4 GHz (320x12.5), RAM was DDR2-960 5-5-5-15, and the GPU was clocked at 730 MHz core, 1125 MHz RAM.




End result is 14012 3DMarks. Any good?

And for the change in min to max, I improved 11495 marks. Percentage of improvement = (14012/2517)x100 = 556.7% 

@ Fitseries; I think a percentage of improvement would be fairer to use, as those with lower end systems can't possibly get as many marks as an overclocked quad core and a couple of 5870s, for example. Just using my results vs 3volvedcombat's results, he got an improvement of 12853 3DMarks (a little more than my results), but the percentage of improvement was "only" 243.3%. Thats just my 2 cents though.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 11, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I am so in. Does the 3DMark06 version have to be the full version? I haven't got any money to pay for the full version at the moment.
> 
> Ok, here's the lowest settings I could run;
> CPU was running at 1.2 GHz (200x6), RAM was DDR2-400 6-10-10-30, and the GPU (poor thing) I managed to get down to 100 MHz core  and 575 MHz RAM.
> ...



Are you trying to get me to kill you, The lowest i can get on my fsb was 600 >.< 
I have a e5200 i can probably get down that low.

You evened increased ram timings like if it were ddr3 1600-1800Mhz arnt you gretty haahahaha!Your video card clocks are completely rock bottum, its like you took the gpu of the pcb and got a box nife and sliced it 6th of its size and put it back on lol 
O i forgot to lower my multi down to 6.0 because i did get below 200Mhz fsb !!!! haahahah!!!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 11, 2009)

Low of -35 CELCIUS temp projected on Monday. This does not include windchill factor.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/ab-50_metric_e.html

I'll be back.



I also own all of the futuremark products already, so I'll enter, and if I win, someone else can have the key.


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 11, 2009)

My current Minimum and Maximum:

Max:





Min:





22693 difference so far, and minimum score of 10.5% of top score


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2009)

thats a perfect example of what im after here.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 11, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> My current Minimum and Maximum:
> 
> Max:
> http://i49.tinypic.com/160617d.png
> ...



Wow...Thats a hell of a 06 score @4.2Ghz


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 11, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> My current Minimum and Maximum:
> 22693 difference so far, and minimum score of 10.5% of top score



Holy cow, 952% improvement!!  ... 

Give this man first prize, and a medal! 

And 3volvedcombat, Fits wants creativity, so I got creative. Raising the timings on the RAM as far as they would go... unfortunately my FSB wont go below 200 MHz (stupid BIOS), so 1200 MHz was lowest CPU speed I could get.

For some reason, lowering the GPU RAM to less than 575 MHz resulted in an instant system crash. Could it be something to do with GPUTool, or the actual card? I was giggling almost constantly while finding out how low the GPU core could go. 100 MHz? Seriously? Running this card in 2D mode would be faster! xD


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 11, 2009)

Whats the lowest multi a i7 can use?  I think it is x13 but i'm not sure.  I'll be starting my i7 system up this afternoon (needs re-building).   

Thanks


----------



## Asylum (Dec 11, 2009)

Lowest multi is 12 on my i7 920.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome, thanks, that means I can lower it to 133x12 = 1.6GHz


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh and one more question, is it againist the rules to change the LOD on the tests.  As in on my highest score I can run LOD @ 10 and on lowest test run LOD @ -10?  (this isn't changing a setting in the benchmark itself people, it is a video card driver setting in rivatuner).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2009)

yes. driver and software must be run in default setup.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright thank you.  I just wanted to check before I started.


----------



## itsover65 (Dec 11, 2009)

This is what I've managed so far.  Pretty happy with it.




And the overclock


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 11, 2009)

6,245  3dmarks with a 1.1Ghz q9550, 384Mhz ddr2 at 6-10-10-30 2t, and a GTX 260 at 290/500/625 clocks!!1





21,825 3dmarks with a 4.35Ghz q9550, 1000Mhz+ ddr2 at 5-5-5-15 2t, and a GTX 260 at 756/1242/1512 clocks!!1


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like this compeition is starting to pick up a bit now, good work everyone.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 11, 2009)

Min: (this made me )






Max:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

^^^     WOW, just WOW!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^     WOW, just WOW!



Hahaha, it took FOREVER to complete it at 100mhz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

You should try and game like that


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't think that will work out very well, I was getting about 2-4 fps on all the graphic tests! But now I might just try it......... I'll be lucky if any game will run at those speeds .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Crysis slide show


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 11, 2009)

, if it even runs! It was painful watching it run through 3DMark, everything was a slide show, especially the cpu tests.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha, what did you do for entertainment during the tests?   Could have gone grocery shopping


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 11, 2009)

Dam thats insane, well I think you've won.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm trying to make it thru new Oc
[url=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=876364]
	
[/URL]

 New personal Oc Record Here






I'm gonna Dust my case tomorrow  and add 2 x 120mm fans to ram air over the memory and thru the Cpu and add a Mini Kaze on my Nb and possibly a 3rd 120mm if i can figure out where to put it where it'll make a diff
I want 20,000 and I'm dam Close....
I can taste it

AND YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I forgot to lower my HT Link
New personal Oc record

[url=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=876429]
	
[/URL]


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm wondering if I should brave deadly temps:



> Bitterly cold Arctic air is pushing down over Northern Alberta tonight. As well, brisk northwest winds will develop in northern and eastern regions* producing wind chill values as cold as minus 50.* Conditions will gradually improve by late Saturday as wind speeds decrease and temperatures moderate.




http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ab8

-50 celcius ambient air????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 12, 2009)

This is my lowest Underclocked Score


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> I'm wondering if I should brave deadly temps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad windchill only effects living things, not PC equipment


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 12, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Too bad windchill only effects living things, not PC equipment



I know, but -33 celcius low tonight, -35 or lower tomorrow(high of -31)...will be cold like that for the next few days. The added benefit is that the cold air wind will aid in heat removal. Might get -25 to -20 celcius idle temps, on air.(given my current temps in the basement @ 1.55v)  All i need to do to get lower is just lower the volts...


But like I said earlier, I already own all the futuremark products, including Shattered Horizon, so there's no point in me even trying. It's -36 with the windchill right this moment...-25 ambient.


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091212/Capture003.jpg



Where's GPU-Z? How on earth did you set the gpu that low? 

Mine fails to run at below about 80Mhz core and 260Mhz memory


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2009)

i said to be creative here. 

im about to demonstrate something noone has thought about yet... at least i dont think anyone has because no one has posted it.

i said hardward setup cannot change but i did not say that you couldnt make use of multiple video cards...........


keep in mind before you get mad at ME... i CANNOT win this thing so my score posts are purely for reference.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2009)

^^^

10x 




wanna know how?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

not sure what you did there FIT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2009)

well...

i used onboard video for the 1st SS

and

295 for the 2nd.

the 295 was in the machine the whole time....

i just never told anyone. 

i will not count this as cheating if anyone was inclined to do it BUT i may have to offer 2 prizes as i think the difference may be too great to be fair to everyone. 

i need EVERYONE to keep track of their highest and lowest scores until i get a chart setup.

NO ONE has yet to try the COLD TEMP setup yet.


----------



## MK4512 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Has sudden urge to to take computer outside*

Nah, I probably shouldn't... I'll freeze while taking the temperatures...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well...
> 
> i used onboard video for the 1st SS
> 
> ...




smart!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2009)

its not any different than disabling SLI or Xfire and running single GPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its not any different than disabling SLI or Xfire and running single GPU



it's just something that is very likely to have been overlooked.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> NO ONE has yet to try the COLD TEMP setup yet.




Ok, dude, after I get back from getting groceries, I'm on it. I just hate to have to deal with the condensation afterwords. But i got a few systems here...so what shall we do?

720BE?

Celery 347?

E8400? what do you want to see in -31 ambient?

Damn LCDs don't work at that temp either, so i'll have to dig out a crt from somewhere...


But I'm just doing this for fun...I need no prizes!






Fitseries3 said:


> its not any different than disabling SLI or Xfire and running single GPU



I can do this too...plus I gots some tricks up my sleeve...spent many an hour chasing SPECIFIC '06 scores...like 10k... 13k....5k

I've yet to see anyone fully load up with like P95....


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 12, 2009)

It's -6 here at the minute, I did consider running some flexible plastic tubing through my window (we have some 150mm stuff lying about) and duct taping it to the intake on my PC - where the H50 rad is 
All in all, too much effort for this week, and I'm going home next week where I may or may not have my new rig and ambient temps are much higher


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 12, 2009)

My favourite time is when the computer has been turned off all night, and you get up first thing in the morning.  The CPU sits at 24 degrees Celcius to start off, and then rises to maybe 28 degrees with air cooling.  As long as you're not doing anything serious, the computer will stay cool for quite a long time.

If you overclock the base clock of the i7, say to 3.8 Ghz, and then underuse it, it will reduce the multiplier so the frequency sits at a nice 1600 Mhz.


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 13, 2009)

Running into weird issue now - reinstalled 3dmark06 because I wanted to have it on my quicker HD for programs rather than my TB media one. Now at any speed it fails just at the end of the first graphics test... Is annoying because I've had over 1000 out of this card in Vantage now


----------



## Teinitys (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey, here is my go for the chill competition. I don't even know if this is cool enough for this competition but w/e  Ps. Sorry for my bad english. 
This is made 100% with air. I don't know why but the core tempatures are STUCK there and wont go lower, but the CPU temp goes. I could probably get the temps lower but at that point the fan RPM started to jump from the normal to 0RPM and after a while it got stuck on 0RPM but the fan was still moving, so i stopped there 
My specs:
Q9550 3.6Ghz
Noctua NH-U12P with two fans
4GB
GTX 280
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
NZXT Hush
Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit


----------



## somebody (Dec 15, 2009)

Low 184






High 18503





100x

Man, I've got to get me one of those high end ATi cards sometime.


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 16, 2009)

3dmark scores coming up


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2009)

lol guys... looking good. 

im looking for something like 100 as the low score and 30k for the high. i know it can be done just need to figure it out. 

if someone wants to target exact scores like 15000 even that would be cool.


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 16, 2009)

A New low:


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 16, 2009)

how is this?

http://s222.photobucket.com/albums/dd259/smashed_99cbr/?action=view&current=4200ghzx3210.png


at 3.2GHz it will idle at around 19c


----------



## Teinitys (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey It's me again. I clocked my Q9550 back to the original 2.83Ghz and turned the power saving options on and here is my new chill competition record. This is 100% done with the cold winter air of Finland 
Ps. If anyone knows why my core temps are stuck there and wont go lower please explain me thnx 
My specs:
Q9550 3.6Ghz
Noctua NH-U12P with two fans
4GB
GTX 280
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
NZXT Hush
Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 21, 2009)

My boiler's on the fritz 
Downsides are lack of hot water (I'd kill for a shower) and the fact that it's only 16.5 degrees in here with my backup electric heating on full power, which is about 8-10 degrees below where I usually set it.

Upsides are - low idle temps!
4Ghz - 1.304v - No Power saving





This isn't a serious entry yet, since I figure someone in a very cold country could top this easily


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Error 404 (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh wow, whats your ambient temps!?


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 21, 2009)

what if I use a dry ice pot with Pee in it that count as air/liquid cooling or still extreme?? LMFAO ahh the good old days! the board im using blos chucks for overclocking but maybe I'll give it a go. stupid black opps! when does the contest end?


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 21, 2009)

Pushed my maximum a little higher, new total difference is 23818:


Got to try to hit 26k next 










Edit: SHIT just realised my low doesn't have CPU-Z... do I really have to do it again?


----------



## Teinitys (Dec 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31542&stc=1&d=1261355325


As you said in the first post 
"Must post a valid screenshot with "HwMonitor" showing your cpu temp."


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2009)

Teinitys said:


> As you said in the first post
> "Must post a valid screenshot with "HwMonitor" showing your cpu temp."



I also said....



Fitseries3 said:


> keep in mind before you get mad at ME... i CANNOT win this thing so my score posts are purely for reference.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2009)

OK fits! heres my overclock with my shitty PSU holding me back (and almost exploding LOL)


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 25, 2009)

heres my overclocked result! when does the contest end??? ill post an underclocked one later on but this baord disslikes underclocking and idk why


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 25, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Not much snow down here, but we got mostly rainy mix all day yesterday.  Lawrence has 1' + in some places.
> 
> I'm interested to see what temps I could get from running it outside.  I think I'll try it in the garage 1st, its 40 degrees in there.



be carefull of that condensation 

joking aside CPU-Z 1.53 is available


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 25, 2009)

edit oh crap i used 3dmark vantage duoh!


----------



## d3fct (Dec 25, 2009)

has pp posted his temps, i traded him my phase. i dont have any ss's any more lost it all on a raid 0, one hd shit the bed, took all my shit out. i dont have any pics anymore but my av is of one of the ss's, with my current cpu, does that count,lol?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2009)

as in the first post... no SS/phase/cascade/ln2/dice allowed. sry


----------



## d3fct (Dec 25, 2009)

np, bro just found this thread, my bad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2009)

lets see more interest here....


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Dec 28, 2009)

noob question but how do i add pictures??


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 4, 2010)

OK so where and when is this, or do I look like an diot now that I did not read the whole thread?
 Interested in the chiller one....


----------

